# "The Resless Period"



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry about the typo in the title. I was a bit stunned.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

She calls it what she wants, you call it what it was an affair, cheating or infidelity.
She's your ex, who cares.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf??? What the hell does that even MEAN??


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like she's minimizing.
My wife refuses to even call it an affair because we were "separated" at the time. She forgets to mention that the only reason we were separated is because she took out a TRO and had me removed from the house.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, she's your EX wife. You don't really have to do what she wants anymore.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> She calls it what she wants, you call it what it was an affair, cheating or infidelity.
> She's your ex, who cares.


She seems to,apparently.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


Did she hold a straight face saying a piece of gibberish like that?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> She seems to,apparently.


Apparently, So do you. You know cheaters, who are unrepentant, Love to minimize. I'm not surprised or shocked at all.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


She is rewriting history - she cant call it anything she wants but it was her "lying, cheating being a POS" period...if she is now your ex...I'd end contact and if you cant because of kids, finances, etc keep it to strictly business..but I will say one thing...shes not remorseful...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

americansteve said:


> Sounds like she's minimizing.
> My wife refuses to even call it an affair because we were "separated" at the time. She forgets to mention that the only reason we were separated is because she took out a TRO and had me removed from the house.


And are you in R with this woman? And if so why?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> wtf??? What the hell does that even MEAN??


"I wanted to have sex with a lot of guys so I did."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


Tell her that The fact that she would even requested this of you shows that she lacks remorse for her cheating, and that you will from now on refer to it as her "cheating without remorse period", and to to her as a "remorseless cheater". Then thank her for her helping you clear things up in your mind about her.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> She calls it what she wants, you call it what it was an affair, cheating or infidelity.
> *She's your ex, who cares.*


Exactly.

In her defense, though, I've come to understand that many shameless slores are quite "restless".

:lol: :rofl:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, to be fair, I had my restless periods myself. 

I just wasn't married at the time. 

Which is really the problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Compromise... 

"The Restless Ho Period"


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


You should ask her which body part she is referring to.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Tell her you're going to refer to this period in her life as the vagina polylogues.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

bfree said:


> Tell her you're going to refer to this period in her life as the vagina polylogues.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

bfree said:


> Tell her you're going to refer to this period in her life as the vagina polylogues.


That actually made me laugh out loud for reals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

marduk said:


> Well, to be fair, I had my restless periods myself.
> 
> I just wasn't married at the time.
> 
> ...


So, I want you to call those exs and tell them you were restless....oh wait.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Apparently, So do you. You know cheaters, who are unrepentant, Love to minimize. I'm not surprised or shocked at all.


Not really. Just thought it illustrates how nuts she is.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Truthseeker1 said:


> And are you in R with this woman? And if so why?


No. Never crossed my mind. We have kids ,so need to talk.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maxo said:


> No. Never crossed my mind. We have kids ,so need to talk.


Does she even fake being remorseful? How does she live wiht herself for destroying her family...this saying describes your wife..well WSs in general..










What sickens me aside form the infidelity is folks who take a flamethrower to their famines all for the sake of their pleasure..it not only involves cheaters but spouses who walk away as well when there are kids involved...if you need to destroy someone else s life for your own happiness maybe you need to rethink what makes you happy...


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

How on Earth did it ever come up in conversation? I can't imagine her choosing to have that kind of discussion in front of your children. I realize that you will likely always have some contact with her because of your kids, but after 10 years, if she's trying to make it sound as if it wasn't any more serious than a case of restlessness because, oh, say gardening and canning season was over, but it was still too early to start preparing for the holidays, then I'd limit my conversations with her to _kids only_ discussions.

How clueless and shallow can she be? It sounds like she's a few bricks short of a load.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
As many groups have found out over the years, when a word becomes negative, replacing it with a new word really doesn't change anything.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I refer to my ONS as my Delusional C*nt period. 

Maybe you could tell her you could refer to it as HER Delusional C*nt period.....but wait.......it seems like she's still IN that period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Not really. Just thought it illustrates how nuts she is.


You didn't start with "she's nuts" you asked for thoughts. So, to me it bothered you. I figured you had kids and that answered my next question. It explains the request. Your kids must be asking questions so, now I get why it came up. She is trying to minimize her damage to their lives. I wouldn't honor her request at all. Like I said above you call it what it was, co-parenting or not. No, I am not saying be malicious or bring it up on purpose, but if the kids start asking there are many ways to say what happened without being graphic and still telling the truth.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Compromise.....restless ***** period, ask her if she would be agreeable to that.


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

I would've said, yes I know your vagina was restless. Then hung up phone, walked away, etc.

If I told my wife that, I'd wake up and see my penis in a jar on the headboard. Sorry but holy.....


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Every holiday, get her a card and write Proverbs 14:1 in it. As for her request, do not acquiesce!


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

@Truthseeker1



> What sickens me aside form the infidelity is folks who take a flamethrower to their famines all for the sake of their pleasure..it not only involves cheaters but spouses who walk away as well when there are kids involved...if you need to destroy someone else s life for your own happiness maybe you need to rethink what makes you happy...


Well I might fall into this category. I'm leaving my 2 daughters and unborn child to take a job in Costa Rica and that's how I'm dealing with my wife's infidelity. People deal with traumatic events in different ways and this has been the most traumatic event in my life. It seems to be all I can think about since it happened and its going on 9 months!! The only real relief I get is the thought of Costa Rica.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


If by not referring to cheating as her "restless period" offends her, let her know that from the bottom of your heart, you really don't give a shyt.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

EI said:


> How on Earth did it ever come up in conversation? I can't imagine her choosing to have that kind of discussion in front of your children. I realize that you will likely always have some contact with her because of your kids, but after 10 years, if she's trying to make it sound as if it wasn't any more serious than a case of restlessness because, oh, say gardening and canning season was over, but it was still too early to start preparing for the holidays, then I'd limit my conversations with her to _kids only_ discussions.
> 
> How clueless and shallow can she be? It sounds like she's a few bricks short of a load.


She is very " evolved" ,EI. Often greets me with "Namaste". My kids know everything.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, she's your EX wife. You don't really have to do what she wants anymore.


I make it a point not to.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You didn't start with "she's nuts" you asked for thoughts. So, to me it bothered you. I figured you had kids and that answered my next question. It explains the request. Your kids must be asking questions so, now I get why it came up. She is trying to minimize her damage to their lives. I wouldn't honor her request at all. Like I said above you call it what it was, co-parenting or not. No, I am not saying be malicious or bring it up on purpose, but if the kids start asking there are many ways to say what happened without being graphic and still telling the truth.


Well,it really doesn't bother me.
My kids know
everything. She moved the guy right in. So,I told them how things went down with no graphic details and no editorializing on her character.
Kids and her entire family ostracized him. They were at each other's throats ( XW and OM) within about 9 months. Then she cheated on OM.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Maxo said:


> She is very " evolved" ,EI. Often greets me with "Namaste". My kids know everything.


Your ex-wife sounds like a very special snowflake! :crazy: Is she still drinking heavily?


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

No,she stopped.She punched my 15 year olddaughter i:wtf::wtf:n the forehead yesterday


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Maxo said:


> No,she stopped.She punched my 15 year olddaughter i:wtf::wtf:n the forehead yesterday


Is she in jail?


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

No. My daughter begged me not to call the cops.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

This makes perfect sense :nerd:

I was restless like 15 minutes ago.

So I ate a bowl of cereal. I'm cured for now.



Amazing!!! You can't make this sh!t up if you had to.


----------



## SandyY2K (Apr 1, 2016)

It's cheating PERIOD. Restless is when you're agitated and can't sit down and keep fidgeting. Does she need the Oxford English Dictionary for a denifition.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Maxo said:


> No. My daughter begged me not to call the cops.


You know in your position you letting that go makes you an accomplice.

What if she puts her in the hospital next time?????


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> You know in your position you letting that go makes you an accomplice.
> 
> What if the puts her in the hospital next time?????


You are right. I will report this. Just found out tonight.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

This is what I mean about these folks,often,being nuts in a lot of ways besides just being CHEATERS.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know your story, but here are my considered thoughts.

1. Your ex could be going thru menopause or early menopause. Lots of crazy stuff goes on then. Have her look into it.

2. She's really developing some mental illness and the behavior you described seems consistent. "Namaste" followed by "restless period" followed by punching her daughter in the head are so incongruous as to give rise to that suspicion. 

3. In my experience #1 and #2 often seem similar in SOME cases, so check it out.

4. She's completely fine, just a freaking nut. In which case, don't have this conversation again and keep it about the kids. Oh, and report the violence.

5. She's just a nut. Follow #4.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Or she has a personality disorder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Maxo said:


> You are right. I will report this. Just found out tonight.


Good. Whew!!!!!

I was in a similar work related incident Once even though they beg you not to tell. Subconcsienly that's why you were told. 

Plus if it ever comes up that you knew and did nothing you were not properly parenting. 

Those kids come first.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> This makes perfect sense :nerd:
> 
> I was restless like 15 minutes ago.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've got a workout dvd for that. It's called Hammer & Chisel. It'll wear your *** out in less than 20 minutes. Then, your restless period is magically over, your stomach is flatter, and your marriage stays intact. It's a win-win!!!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

And you can refer to life after her as your FU period.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlrYqs_5aH0

From the movie Art of Travel.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

If your gonna catch your old lady cheating this is the way it ought to turn out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeNWkG4HUn0&nohtml5=False


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


ROFLOL. That's my thought. I would refer to it as "the whoring period." Actually, since she's your X why would you be talking about it at all, unless maybe she wants you to refer to it this way when talking to children? In that event, "whoring" is over the top to say to her children, but I would never cover it up with semantics. It was what it was - an adulterous affair - and if you have to talk about it for some reason, it should be referred to honestly, "during her affair..."

Restless is downright comical. I get restless all the time. And when I do, I exercise, do some work, take up a hobby, etc. I don't screw some man other than my husband. Too bad she wasn't into gardening or knitting...


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


I'd negotiate with her on that.

You could offer back "restless vagina period".


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

WorkingWife said:


> Restless is downright comical. I get restless all the time. And when I do, I exercise, do some work, take up a hobby, etc. I don't screw some man other than my husband. Too bad she wasn't into gardening or knitting...


I love this!!! Sometimes wawyards talk as if there are no other things to do with their "restless energy" besides screwing someone who is not their spouse....it's all just bullsh!t excuses - they cheated because they wanted to, had a good time and really dont give a crap about their spouse or what it will do to their family....its like saying "i drive drunk" but am concerned about road safety..uh huh ok..


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I love this!!! Sometimes wawyards talk as if there are no other things to do with their "restless energy" besides screwing someone who is not their spouse....it's all just bullsh!t excuses - they cheated because they wanted to, had a good time and really dont give a crap about their spouse or what it will do to their family....its like saying "i drive drunk" but am concerned about road safety..uh huh ok..


Yep.

And being young, "restless" and dumb is an excuse for being young, restless and dumb. It's not an excuse for immoral behavior like choosing to betray the person you committed to put before all others.

I like how some people seem to feel their immoral behavior was somehow excused because they were inexperienced and their desire/emotions were intense. They seem to think they experience these desired more strongly than those who choose not to do those things. Spare me.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

WorkingWife said:


> Yep.
> 
> And being young, "restless" and dumb is an excuse for being young, restless and dumb. It's not an excuse for immoral behavior like choosing to betray the person you committed to put before all others.
> 
> I like how some people seem to feel their immoral behavior was somehow excused because they were inexperienced and their desire/emotions were intense. They seem to think they experience these desired more strongly than those who choose not to do those things. Spare me.


Agreed..I just read a thread where the WS started cheating at the beginning of the marriage- stpped but always kept a flame lit for the AP - then rekindled the affair with the same AP later on in their marriage - and now whines about their BS's triggers and how they've had to deal with the fallout of the affair for 4 years...the fact that they were dishonest for almost the ENTIRE marriage doesn't come into play for the WS....oh and get this now realizes the AP was a rat...uh huh sure...the thing that baffles me is why would the BS want to R in a case like that...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tell her "Restless period huh? Well, right now I'm going through my _'Don't Give a Flying Fvck Period'_, and I will probably be in this state until our kids graduate school, after which time you needn't worry, because I will then be in my _'Have Nothing More to Do With Your Sorry Cheating Skank-Ass Period_'. "


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Tell her "Restless period huh? Well, right now I'm going through my _'Don't Give a Flying Fvck Period'_, and I will probably be in this state until our kids graduate school, after which time you needn't worry, because I will then be in my _'Have Nothing More to Do With Your Sorry Cheating Skank-Ass Period_'. "


You're a poet bandit!


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

I was restless last night. Seriously bad gas. It was keeping my wife awake too. So I got up and parked my butt on the throne until the gas and what was causing it passed. Flushed, went back to bed and slept like a baby. 

My wife might have remained awake for awhile but meh...that's her problem. I'm sure she figured out how to deal with it.

Later in life I may refer to this as my 'Restless Period'. It just sounds so much better than my 'Flatulent Period'.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes, by all means, lets rename everything.

we'll call WWII the 'chaotic period'.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

EI said:


> Yeah, I've got a workout dvd for that. It's called Hammer & Chisel. It'll wear your *** out in less than 20 minutes. Then, your restless period is magically over, your stomach is flatter, and your marriage stays intact. It's a win-win!!!


I prefer the " Orgasmatron" ,like Miles Monroe,in "Sleeper".


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Maxo said:


> I prefer the " Orgasmatron" ,like Miles Monroe,in "Sleeper".


Orgazmo


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

jorgegene said:


> yes, by all means, lets rename everything.
> 
> we'll call WWII the 'chaotic period'.


Let' s have a contest. I' ll start.
Spanish Inquisition: The Inquisitive Period.
Holocaust: The Camping Period.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Maxo said:


> XW has requested her cheating period be referred to as. " The Restless Period". Your thoughts?


tell her to F off.
she is your X, you don't care no more.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

The Dark Ages - The Anti Enlightened Period


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh I know the restless period well - it is well documented in Tales of The Twitchy Twat where the main characters are Dr. Stranged!ck and Mrs A Moral!

The hero, Luke Arsekicker succeeds in making good use of a nearby kerb!


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

reminds me of a stand-up bit by George Carlin:

how the name of things evolve over time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuEQixrBKCc


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

She could have called it anything she wanted. I just called it "The End... Period!"


----------

